
‘The Lehman Trilogy’ and Wall Street’s Debt to Slavery - prostoalex
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2019/06/11/the-lehman-trilogy-and-wall-streets-debt-to-slavery/
======
syockit
> now the Trump administration builds walls to keep out immigrants like the
> Lehmans

I couldn't find sources stating the Lehmans immigrated illegally.

